# Where can I buy 'heat packs'?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Some people have been asking me to ship them some plants, and it's still cold out so I was wondering where can I buy heat packs? And what brand should I get? Thanks.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I am going to try reptile express out of North York I believe. They are currently out of 60 hours, but have 40 and 30.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Like what Pam said, try reptile stores. Most of them regularly ship.

I got mine from All Reptiles (Kennedy and Ellesmere)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Sugarglidder sells them too. I got a couple from him before.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I've tried emailing sugar glidder before, never ever get a response from him. Dunno if his hotmail account is set to filter out other hotmail accounts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Some people have been asking me to ship them some plants, and it's still cold out so I was wondering where can I buy heat packs? And what brand should I get? Thanks.


I have some 60 hr packs, Kyle.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Harold! Great! My meeting got cancelled on tuesday - supposedly rescheduled for this friday. If so, I'll come get them from you on friday. Thanks man!


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I can get a fresh batch in for next trip!! Did you want 60 or 72 hours?? I never recieved an email! Sorry

Thanks

John


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Please post the price here. What are your prices for both 60 and 72 hours, singles, packs of 5 and 10. 

In an earlier email I also inquired about seachem flourish tabs 40 pack. Are you able to get this and how much is it? 

Thanks.


----------

